# anti pub



## happle (18 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai un Ipad 1er génération qui est très ralenti par les nombreuses publicités.
Auriez-vous connaissance d'une application anti pub sur Ipad non bidouillé?

Merci,
Cordialement


----------



## Gwen (18 Mars 2014)

Des pubs où ? dans Safari ?


----------



## Mac2A (18 Mars 2014)

happle a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un Ipad 1er génération qui est très ralenti par les nombreuses publicités.
> Auriez-vous connaissance d'une application anti pub sur Ipad non bidouillé?
> ...



Bonjour

peux-tu être plus précis des pubs dans quelle application?

merci


----------



## happle (18 Mars 2014)

gwen a dit:


> Des pubs où ? dans Safari ?


Oui, dans safari.
Merci


----------



## Mac2A (18 Mars 2014)

Dans réglages puis "safari" bloque les "pop-up"
Ensuite dessous dans " confidentialité et..." Regarde tes réglages puis dans "avancé" tout en bas
Regarde quels sont les sites dans "données des sites" qui sont gardés en mémoire cela peut venir de là si tu vois un site suspect supprime
Si tu affiches tous les sites tu vas voir tout ce que tu as en mémoire


----------



## happle (18 Mars 2014)

Merci pour votre aide à tous


----------



## Mac2A (19 Mars 2014)

happle a dit:


> Merci pour votre aide à tous



Bonjour

Dis nous si ton problème est résolu

Merci


----------

